# Link na kita para di na ko maghahanap pa sa pangalan mo pag pupunta ako dito



## Seb_K

Hey,

What does this phrase mean --- "Link na kita para di na ko maghahanap pa sa pangalan mo pag pupunta ako dito."

Is it about linking each other in websites?


----------



## tanzhang

"Link na kita para di na ko maghahanap pa sa pangalan mo pag pupunta ako dito."

I'm going to link you now so I don't have to look for your name whenever I'm going (in) here.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks!

How do you use the word "kita" (?)


----------



## tanzhang

I can answer when you can use the word "kita" rather than how... but here it go's.

kita is like a shortcut for I-you


for example:  I am going to embrace you
                          Yayakapin kita.

     Yakap - (to) embrace or hug



Mahal kita
       I love you

Tinulak kita
       I'm the one who pushed you
Tulak-(to) push

~~you notice when you use kita and translate it into english that "I" go's first then "you" comes last.


Mahal kita
 I love you


 I am going to embrace you.  Yayakapin kita.


----------

